# Drive Belt Ordeal



## Jcreek (Jun 8, 2020)

Info I was given and probably can't get any more info other than this....we are dealing with an old 3212H 120ST Bolens. Drive belt has been changed out and it runs again. Problem is now apparently drive is reverse and reverse is drive, please tell me it's an easy fix?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have a look here.
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/1988-bolens-st-120-drive-belt-help.33872/
Does your belt have a twist in it to a vertical pulley at the rear? If so, you may have the belt twisted the wrong way.


----------



## Jcreek (Jun 8, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Have a look here.
> https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/1988-bolens-st-120-drive-belt-help.33872/
> Does your belt have a twist in it to a vertical pulley at the rear? If so, you may have the belt twisted the wrong way.


Sorry for the long delay. I did immediately pass on the info from you and I believe he said that was what the problem was. Thank you for your help!


----------

